# bb30 bearing



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, can I remove my bb30 bearing (caad 9) without a specific tool, can I take something in my house and do the job?? We just need soemthing to put inside and push.. idea??

thanks


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

right tool for the right job means you won't smoke the cir-clip. How are you going to get it back in once you get it out?

Starnut


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> right tool for the right job means you won't smoke the cir-clip. How are you going to get it back in once you get it out?
> 
> Starnut


but the cir-clip are inside the bearings right? so if we push the bearings out the cir-clips are still in the BB box?

just need to remove the bearing, I sold the bearings (still very good) just bought enduro..


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

No, the C clips serve as the backing to the bearings. You press the bearings until it sits against the C-Clip. If you use the wrong tool and it touches the C-Clip as you hammer the bearing out, then you will damage the C-Clip and possibly the frame as well.

Buy the tools on the cheap off Ebay or buy the Enduro BB30 tool (bought this one on Starnut's recommendation and true to word, it works so easily). The Enduro tool pulls the bearing out and their is no hammering. This means you can reuse the bearing. Cannondale recommends replacing the bearings if you use the "punch" tool.

C


----------

